# long weekend



## CHICAGOHAND

Had a long weekend and i came upon some scraps of walnut, oak, maple, and cherry.Anyone need a cutting board?


----------



## ashaw

Dave
All of your projects look great.  I like the bird feeder.  Never thought about making one.  My wife goes nuts over them. If she see this I quess the pen business will be put on hold.


----------



## johnnycnc

Really nice cutting boards!
I like the contrast of the woods in
the two with the vino bottle.
Hey,if you're not careful,the birds will want
another custom feeder for a block party!!


----------



## LandfillLumber

I love them all. the contrasts in color are great. I really like the wine holder, and would like to make a few for gifts. ? for you what angle are the wine holders cut at, or do you plat around with how the bottle balances to find youe angle.Nice work wish I had such a productive weekend,LOL. Victor


----------



## gketell

Gorgeous.  I really like the cutting boards!

GK


----------



## CHICAGOHAND

MEASURING FROM THE BACK EDGE AND BOTTOM IS 125 DEGREES.
I FOUND THE PLANS IN ONE OF MY "WOOD" MAGAZINES FROM BETTER HOMES AND GARDENS.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND

I just finished another one of these.
This one has turned out the best so far.
This along with all my other projects are heading to my first craft show this saturday.
I hope i can make more there than i could working 8 hours of overtime.Because that is what i am passing up.
Wish me luck my friends.


----------



## NavyDiver

Excellent work! Nice contrast in the woods.


----------



## Mudder

> _Originally posted by LandfillLumber_
> 
> I love them all. the contrasts in color are great. I really like the wine holder, and would like to make a few for gifts. ? for you what angle are the wine holders cut at, or do you plat around with how the bottle balances to find youe angle.Nice work wish I had such a productive weekend,LOL. Victor



Here are a couple plans on the web.

http://timelesstreasuretrunk.com/Woodworking/projects.html

http://members.bellatlantic.net/~vze2nwp6/plans/wine.htm


----------



## Jim15

Great items, really like the clock. Are there plans available somewhere, on the clock? Good luck with the show.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND

The plans are in my head and i could not have done these clocks without the help of my neighbor who is a retired tool and die maker and my trusty incra miter gauge.Cutting 12 pieces at 15 degrees on both sides and have it all match up for a tight 360 degrees is not the most relaxing project i have done.The wood is all brazillizn cherry i found in the lugger of a house under construction which just had it's floors done in it.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND

Well i did it and i made about $200.
The cutting boards brought in most all my money.
It was a good experience for me and i got the wife and kids to hang out with me.They had alot of fall and holloween stufff for the kids which helped.
I sold two pen holders one corian and one oak and got $55.00 for both of them. what a long day


----------



## CHICAGOHAND

Some more new stuff


----------



## CHICAGOHAND

A few more projects from the shop,


----------



## louisbry

You have really been active in your shop.  Nice looking clock.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND

Thanks, I have been working with Brazilian  cherry and really like it.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND

Some more stuff that is gonna sell and make me rich.
Or at least buy me another can of wipe on poly.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND

ANOTHER BOARD SOLD FOR WAY TO CHEAP.


----------



## johncrane

Great work Dave!congrats with your sales,


----------



## CHICAGOHAND

two more boards.
I have got to get back to turning a pen or two.


----------



## Mather323

Fine work!


----------



## Buzz

A lot of really high quality work.  Those boards look far to nice to let a a knife anywhere near them!


----------



## wudnhed

Dave, you make great stuff, love the bold colored cutting boards.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND

Thank you for all the kind comments.
Now who wants to make me rich by buying all my cutting boards snd order a few thousand more, cash up front of course?


----------



## CHICAGOHAND

Here are some banks I am working on for my boys. I bought the doors from pen state http://www.pennstateind.com/ and recieved great service from them after finding a discrepency in web site prices.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND

And here is a dresser valet ( change tray ) for a friend.


----------



## Paul in OKC

> _Originally posted by CHICAGOHAND_
> 
> 
> Here are some banks I am working on for my boys. I bought the doors from pen state http://www.pennstateind.com/ and recieved great service from them after finding a discrepency in web site prices.



Now we're talkin'! I have a couple of those doors. Bought them from a friend who is a <s>junk</s>, I mean purveyor of fine older things buyer/seller several years ago. Great idea!


----------



## CHICAGOHAND

Well that was fun, now what next?


----------



## jwoodwright

Very Impressive work!


----------



## CHICAGOHAND

I have been working on figuring out how to turn bowls. Here are a few




 one from the wood pile and the walnut was some scraps glued together.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND

I have a show wednesday that my sister in law talked me into and I hope things go well. These are something new for me and I hope I can sell some in order to get back some of the money I have in them.


----------



## holmqer

It all looks good, especially the walnut bowl. I really like the effect of the one layer of light wood offset from the rest.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND

I am really liking these I hope they sell.


----------



## csb333

Very nice! Those cutting boards are killer and I've always liked those gravity defying wine holders- Chris


----------



## CHICAGOHAND

More stoppers, sometimes I need a change of pace.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND

a successful natural edged bowl that was found in the wood pile.


----------



## markgum

totally awesome.  got to make some of those bank boxes for my grandkids..


----------



## BigRob777

I've been dying to make some of those clocks for years.  I have 10 seiko inserts, just sitting waiting for me.  I think that's going to be Christmas gifts this year.  I will likely use some of that fantastic veneer that I've been hoarding.  As for the cutting boards, they're so pretty, I'd hate to cut on them.[8D]

Wow, I just looked at the rest of your posts in this thread and you have quite a line of products that you make.  They all look fantastic too.  I call myself a woodworker, but you are a master.
Rob


----------



## CHICAGOHAND

Thanks for all the kind comments.


----------



## CHICAGOHAND

I have just finished these for a customer. They sold for $30.00 per bowl, I cant see someone paying more than that for a salad bowl but I wont do them for less.
Three of them are solid and three are laminated with three 1 inch   pieces.  Thanks for looking.


----------

